# Adding something new to the bedroom



## D & B (May 17, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this site, so please be kind. All I'm asking for is suggestions/advice. My husband and I have been together for almost 7 years. We have a great relationship, although it hasn't always been that way. There was a time that I went through a long spell of not wanting to have sex. But now for the past few months, I can't get enough. It's been great for both of us. We have both become a little freaky here lately. 
He has recently shared with me that he thinks it would turn him on to see me with another man. He sees how much pleasure I get from the toys he uses on me and wanders if he would get the same arousal watching me and another man. 
He has also told me that he thinks he would get turned on by watching me with another woman, just sitting back and watching. I'm not too sure about this one. I have tried that before (about 10 years ago) and I was very uncomfortable. 
I have mentioned bringing in another couple, so that it would be equal for the both of us. I think I would be okay with that, but he said that there would have to be boundaries. We have been discussing this for almost a week, but no decisions have been made. We have a great relationship and the last thing we want to do is mess that up. Does anybody have any other suggetions as far as spicing things up in the bedroom without bringing in other people?


----------



## Energy (Sep 9, 2011)

My advice would be to AVOID BRINGING IN OTHER PEOPLE AT ALL COSTS! I once toyed with the idea and decided not to because everyone I talked to that has gone that route has gone on to regret it.

There are plenty of ways to keep it spicy in the bedroom without bringing in other people. Recreate different porn videos, learn new moves in watching them - figure out some sort of fetish like doing it in public places even, just TOTALLY drop the idea of bringing in other people because *it never works*.


----------



## Cherie (May 9, 2012)

I posted about this recently (also fairly new here) and the feedback was to take this type of talk to another forum. You will find that 99% of the ppl here are pro monogamy and not up for this kind of talk. It can work, I know people who have done it and that's what made me curious myself. Now I am no longer considering that because of trust issues.

Your best bet is to try a swinger board or LURK at one. The Swingers Board there is all types of info there.

You will need to discuss it and tread lightly. There is a lot to learn and a lot of rules to talk about before hand.


----------



## D & B (May 17, 2012)

Thank you. Sorry if anyone was offended.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

risks outweigh the rewards

instead incorporate fantasy into your lovemaking, buy a vibe that he can use in your anus while he has intercourse, etc


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

D & B said:


> Thank you. Sorry if anyone was offended.


No one was offended, we get that question here a lot. You just won't find many who support it including myself. Some fantasies should remain just that. A fantasy because in reality, there are too many risks.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

